# Why life is worth living



## Humm (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;MqoANESQ4cQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqoANESQ4cQ[/video]

Why life is worth living

Earth, our home. A planet covered with beauty. Yet just as us humans, earth has dark times. Times you cannot even imagine. Times where once a beautiful planet looks like hell itself. When death and life battle. When times is as hardest, when times get darker and darker life will keep on fighting as long as it can. Humans are no different because we are a part of life. It does not matter how harsh times can be. We fight on because we know how beautiful life can be. We fight on because this might be our only time to enjoy the beauty of life. 


Sadly, sometimes we stop thinking about better times and let the darkness go deeper and deeper into our heart until it has won the battle and you are no longer alive because you convinced yourself that death was a better option than fighting for the beauty you once enjoyed. Death is like sleeping forever, yet you are not sleeping as you are not alive. You left the only life you had in sadness. If it is true that we only have one life to appreciate, then why leave it so early? The difference between death and life is that life can be beautiful, but you must make it beautiful, meanwhile death is nothing. You will not be happy nor unhappy. So if you have the chance to be happy, why not take it? It might not be  easy to fight against darkness, but it is worth trying. 


I almost gave up myself. I remember the days I thought about ending it. The days I thought about ending my existence. I could not take it anymore, but I kept on fighting. I decided to not give up. I decided to not leave this world so early. I decided to fight against the darkness inside me. I took up the torch and fought until the darkness retreated. I was not going to give up. I wanted to be happy. I wanted to enjoy life. It was not easy, but it was possible. Nothing can keep you away from happiness. Darkness will never win the battle as long as you fight for all you got. So when you find your happiness inside yourself then, you cannot deny that it is one hell of a nice feeling!


----------



## dither (Mar 12, 2014)

Humm, i would beg to differ,but see no point.
Enjoy your world and good luck.:read:


----------



## InkyEdits (Mar 14, 2014)

One side of myself wants to agree with what you've written — another, more negative side of myself wants to agree with _dither_ and I am still undecided. I am always told that I hold too negative and rather depressing view on life in general and though I like to answer back with reasons why that is not true, I can't deny that I do look at things without any kind of positivity at all.

However, this is an entirely different subject and I am someone who believes that there _is _some kind of life after death, you know? I don't think we die one day and that's it, end of everything; I don't think it works that way. Alas, there are many who find that kind of thing to be absolute rubbish so they would no doubt argue that once we're dead, we're gone forever and nothing becomes of our souls. I don't buy it, there _has _to be something more to it than that.

That being said, I do agree with all you have written here. People should at least try to find the beauty in life and make it so — especially if they are suffering.


----------



## Jecon (Mar 15, 2014)

The ways we ought to live and see the world have always been a philosophical topic, even tough contemporary philosophers seem to have distanced themselves from this subjective question. This paragraph is insightful, and I agree with author's points because life in this world will always be beautiful no matter what nightmare we had faced. Thanks for posting this!


----------

